# suggestion for a scotch virgin.



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I hear about guys really enjoying scotch with their cigars so I would like to give it a shot. Should I go with a blend or single malt? What should I pick up for my first foray into the world of scotch?

Lets look at under $50 since I am totally new to scotch.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm no expert by any means, but I've been dabbling with single malts for a few years now. The best advice that I can give is find a package store with a wide selection and a knowledgable staff! Sometimes they will have the little airplane bottles so you can try a few different types. My first and still one of my favorite single malts is The Dalmore- and pretty cheap at $30 or less a bottle. Grants is a great blended. I prefer the "peaty" flavors as opposed to the lighter malts. 

Remember that just like cigars, $$$ doesn't always equate to what you will like the best, but it still plays a part!!

Double Barreled Arberlour is my favorite!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great idea Rob...the smaller bottles give you an idea of what your taste buds like. I became a huge fan of Drambuie years ago because I didn't like the taste of regular scotch ( iodine taste ) and love this with cigars. Very earthy and with a hint of honey it mixes well with any cigar. At $37 for the big bottle it's probably one of the best suggestions I can give you but never see them in the little bottles. A real shame as I'd probably buy em all just so I can take with me when I travel.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Scotch, kind of like cigars, takes a little adjusting to, and your taste will probably be acquired over time. Keep that in mind when you take a sip. I know the first time I drank scotch, I wasn't a big fan. :spit: After a while, I started to develop a liking to it, and then it was all down hill from there. 

Whichever bottle you choose, I'd recommend drinking it straight, being sipped on ice. Maybe a touch of water, just to knock the edge off a little.

DON'T go putting "coke" or any other mixers in with it. It will ruin the drink.  Just my 2 cent.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> I hear about guys really enjoying scotch with their cigars so I would like to give it a shot. Should I go with a blend or single malt? What should I pick up for my first foray into the world of scotch?
> 
> Lets look at under $50 since I am totally new to scotch.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Macallan 12 year and Oban are my favorites right now.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice so far. Please keep it coming.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

In that price range, two of my favorites are the Balvenie Doublewood 12 and the Laphroaig 10. They are very different from each other, the Laphroaig being smoky and peaty, a characteristic of an Islay region single malt.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I went to our local liquor store today. It is a very small rural store with only three choices of scotch. The three were Chivas Regal, Dewars White Label, and Glenlivit 12yo. I wanted the Glenlivit but at $65 it was too over priced for me. I settled for the Dewars WL for $27. No small bottles available. I did drink it with a couple cubes of ice since I am such a rookie. I enjoyed the drink but it was a little sweeter than I imagined. I will work with this untill I can decide on a better single malt. I appreciate any further suggestions.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The best bang for your buck is the Dalmore Cigar Malt. Resonable priced and a great Scotch for the money.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bigkev77 said:


> Well I went to our local liquor store today. It is a very small rural store with only three choices of scotch. The three were Chivas Regal, Dewars White Label, and Glenlivit 12yo. I wanted the Glenlivit but at $65 it was too over priced for me. I settled for the Dewars WL for $27. No small bottles available. I did drink it with a couple cubes of ice since I am such a rookie. I enjoyed the drink but it was a little sweeter than I imagined. I will work with this untill I can decide on a better single malt. I appreciate any further suggestions.


Sounds like a party at Kevins House...:tease:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Sounds like a party at Kevins House...:tease:


Bring it on!!:dude:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Terrier said:


> In that price range, two of my favorites are the Balvenie Doublewood 12 and the Laphroaig 10. They are very different from each other, the Laphroaig being smoky and peaty, a characteristic of an Islay region single malt.


The Balvenie Doublewood 12 is on top of my short list so far.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Redbreast 12 - Irish, and delish


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> Well I went to our local liquor store today. It is a very small rural store with only three choices of scotch. The three were Chivas Regal, Dewars White Label, and Glenlivit 12yo. I wanted the Glenlivit but at $65 it was too over priced for me. I settled for the Dewars WL for $27. No small bottles available. I did drink it with a couple cubes of ice since I am such a rookie. I enjoyed the drink but it was a little sweeter than I imagined. I will work with this untill I can decide on a better single malt. I appreciate any further suggestions.


If you don't like the slight sweetness, you might want to stick with Bourbon. Many of the different types of scotch are aged in old sherry casks which adds to the sweetness as well.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Stench said:


> If you don't like the slight sweetness, you might want to stick with Bourbon. Many of the different types of scotch are aged in old sherry casks which adds to the sweetness as well.


Well, I don't want to dismiss scotch just yet as this was my first. I enjoyed the drink but was expecting smokey, peaty and not the sweetness. I think I will try a few more before I throw in the towel.:thumb:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL! That's the spirit...if I keep drinking enough it all tastes good!

I just got a Macallan 10 year old "fine oak" that is very light and not very sweet at all. Frankly I'm not really digging it..I got sick on Vodka many years ago and to this day I can't drink it. Every now and again I will get a hint of that vodka taste and it just hits me wrong! I think that's why I really like the smokier peatier malts and don't like the lighter ones. I tried a "Jura" scotch that got mixed with ginger ale till it was gone. Yes, I know that's a no-no, but couldn't drink it otherwise. 

Sometimes adding just a drop or two of distilled or spring water can really bring out some great flavors. Have fun!!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Stench said:


> LOL! That's the spirit...if I keep drinking enough it all tastes good!


Ummm...no .:wacko:

I tried another drink tonight. This time just a little water. I think the ice is what pushed the over sweetness last night. That was all I tasted. Tonight with the little bit of water the sweet was much softer, more of a honey as I have heard it described, and I got the hint of what I guess would be the smokiness. I enjoyed it* much* more tonight. Looking forward to trying a single malt now. I will continue to "train" on the Dewars for now, or at least until I can make it to a better liquor store.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> The Balvenie Doublewood 12 is on top of my short list so far.


This is my favorite, very very very good!!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Ummm...no .:wacko:
> 
> I tried another drink tonight. This time just a little water. I think the ice is what pushed the over sweetness last night. That was all I tasted. Tonight with the little bit of water the sweet was much softer, more of a honey as I have heard it described, and I got the hint of what I guess would be the smokiness. I enjoyed it* much* more tonight. Looking forward to trying a single malt now. I will continue to "train" on the Dewars for now, or at least until I can make it to a better liquor store.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


You should be cutting it with a little bit of water (not from the tap as the chlorine may affect things) - I have some friends who are distillers and they all say it releases the flavors of the scotch.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> I wanted the Glenlivit but at $65 it was too over priced for me.


I'm not a scotch drinker - I like a hearty red wine with my cigars.

But, I tried a "sample-size" bottle of 12-yr Glenlivet once - over ice. I didn't add water; at 110 degrees outside, the ice watered it quickly enough. It was just OK for me. Had a taste a little bit like water that's been sitting in a paper cup - to me, at least. No, I didn't drink it from a paper cup, and the ice was made from purified water!:biggrin::biggrin:

A friend told me the 18-yr old Glenlivet (or 16, or whatever the age is that turns it from clear to amber) is much, much different.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

If your a Scotch virgin... I'd suggest a really slutty Scotch.

That's the way things like that work...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> If your a Scotch virgin... I'd suggest a really slutty Scotch.
> 
> That's the way things like that work...


:biglaugh:That's why I went with the cheap Dewar's



> Had a taste a little bit like water that's been sitting in a paper cup - to me, at least.


Man that sounds tasty!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

A third dram last night(yep I'm learning the lingo). I am surprised that I am really enjoying the sweetness now. The sweetness on the tongue and the smoky finish is a great combination.The Balvenie Doublewood has been so well recommended that will be my next purchase. I will also be looking into some of the smokier peatier brands that Stench has suggested.

Thanks a lot guys. Looks like I may have found another slope. I just ordered a couple of Glencairn whisky glasses:new_all_coholic:


Just a little history. I quit drinking about 6 years ago. I loved cheap beer and tiquila. A left over of the drink only to get drunk college days. It will be nice to go out with the guys again and have a nice drink I can sip and enjoy not chug till I hit the floor. Thanks again.:drinking:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Solid suggestions were made, but I am surprised no one mentioned Highland Park.

That is probably one of the most well rounded scotches you will ever drink.

You should try the 12 year. You should be able to get that under 50 bucks-- I actually saw it as low as 35 some months back)

If you want to foray into the "high class" drinks, try the 18 year. That can be had for about $100. Easily one of the best scotches I have had. You can't beat the price/quality ratio (out of luck I was able to get it for 70 bucks. That bottle was gone within a week and a half-- it was so damned good). It beats out scotches that I have had that were over twice the price. 

The Balvenie Doublewood is probably one of the most underrated scotches on the market. That is a great scotch. You cannot go wrong-- and you can get it for under $50.

Once you try these, you can't go back. Macallan 12 will taste like water afterward and you'll realize how inferior these so called popular brands are (although Glenlivet is actually not that bad....)

If you are looking for something peaty (the Islay scotches) Ardbeg, LaPhroaig, and Lagavulin are fundamental....The Lagavulin 16 is classy and sultry--excellent quality.
Ardbeg is a scotch you drink before going to war, but it is excellent nonetheless. it is not for the meek. LaPhroaig is probably the roughest out of the bunch. You will either love it or hate it. I suggest you try Lagavulin first. Afterwards, you can branch out.

The Lagavulin should be around 65 bucks. The cheapest Ardbeg (there are different types) is around 40. Laphroaig is around 50.

Remember, let them sit in the glass for a bit before you start sipping(for the scotches I suggested, at least 10 minutes)! Big mistake people make... Let the flavors develop. And do not put ice on these great scotches! That's like sacrilege. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not a "scotch guy" per se, but on the low end I think the Balvenie 10 year and the Glenfiddich 12 year are both good introductory choices.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Usually, I'm not a fan of Johnny Walker. Over-priced (especially blue label).

But two things for a scotch virgin to try:

Black label with coke (this is how I began my scotch obsession in my early 20's).

Gold label (after its been in the freezer for a few days)... incredible. Making gold label ice cold brings out wonderful honey and buttery flavors.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Usually, I'm not a fan of Johnny Walker. Over-priced (especially blue label).
> 
> But two things for a scotch virgin to try:
> 
> ...


Agreed....

There is no way in HELL I would purchase the blue. Don't get me wrong-- it is a good whisky (I've actually had a lot of it), but not 200 dollars+ good. I think the gold is MUCH better.... that is probably their greatest one. The green actually is not bad. Black-- it serves a purpose-- not really too big on it.

I cannot believe people would pay that much for Blue.... It's just a status symbol and nothing more. Any experienced scotch drinker know that there are WAY better scotches out there for much more affordable prices... hell, I would take a bottle of Cragganmore (an excellent scotch in its own right) over it ANYDAY.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Also BigKev,

Try Cragganmore... It is excellent and cheap (around 40 bucks). That's another well rounded scotch. Stay away from the 1992 Distiller's Edition-- watered down garbage.

Scapa 14 is not too shabby either. It used to be really cheap a few years ago (around 30 a bottle) but I guess people caught on-- it is around 40-50 now.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a great thread. thanks. I have vbeen contimplating the same thing for a while now.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Scapa 14 is not too shabby either. It used to be really cheap a few years ago (around 30 a bottle) but I guess people caught on-- it is around 40-50 now.


Warning: Scapa 14 has been discontinued for the (new) Scapa 16 @ double the price of the former. Tried a sample and its not bad but not near worth the coin IMHO. If you can find the 14, it's probably a good buy.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Check out Scotch Hunter : A Guide To Single Malt Scotch : The Best Single Malt Scotch Site : Single Malt Scotch Tasting Notes : Scotch Nosing and Tasting Tips : Our Favorite Single Malt Scotch

There are lots of great scotch blogs, but I like the tasting notes on this one!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Warning: Scapa 14 has been discontinued for the (new) Scapa 16 @ double the price of the former. Tried a sample and its not bad but not near worth the coin IMHO. If you can find the 14, it's probably a good buy.


For real? That's a damn shame. The scotches have gotten ridiculously expensive.... I can't imagine the 16 yo is that much better than the 14. People probably got wind of the 14 and that probably caused them to scrap it and charge more on another one.

For any whisky drinker, bourbon is the thing-- affordable, and if you look outside of Jim Beam (although Jim beam black is good), there are some great drinks. I could not imagine paying that much for a Scapa.

Good thing I am not really drinking much anymore-- I actually still have a half a bottle of Scapa 14 from about 4 years ago.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

IMNSHO Lagavulin 16yr SMS is the best. It has been named #1 on many occasions and at around $80.00 bucks, it taste better than some scotches on the $500.00 range.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Not a big scotch drinker, however I do enjoy Glennfiddich 12 . Although not a single malt Whitehorse is very good for the price.


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm new to Scotch as well. Just bout a bottle of the Balvenie 12 year - double cask. Very smooth and goes great with many a cigar.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

miken1967 said:


> I'm new to Scotch as well. Just bout a bottle of the Balvenie 12 year - double cask. Very smooth and goes great with many a cigar.


Agreed, this is a smooth drinking Scotch. Never paired it with a smoke, but I could imagine they would go well together.

I suggest to the OP that you try a Macallan 12 yr. It is best when served over ice, as it helps deliver a better overall experience. As you move up the Mac ladder in years, I tend to just drink it neat. Especially when you're drinking Mac 25. It's a sublime experience. :angel:


----------

